# MLB E.I. Finally doing it right



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I don't know about the rest of you. But I am glad to see both teams feeds on MLB Extra Innings this season and it is only day 1. This is nice being able to choose the broadcast you want to watch. Finally MLB is doing the right thing providing both teams feeds if available.


----------



## Hondo381 (Mar 14, 2008)

Good start, I agree and it's about time. Now if they would only add all of the regional Saturday Fox Games of the Week to MLBEI. That would really make me happy.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Hondo381 said:


> Good start, I agree and it's about time. Now if they would only add all of the regional Saturday Fox Games of the Week to MLBEI. That would really make me happy.


Exactly.


----------



## Z-Todd from Phx (Nov 7, 2007)

And if I'm not mistaken, In Demand MLB-EI had an OTA feed from the Astros for Tuesday's game vs the Padres.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

The dual feeds is exactly why I have a DirecTv install coming up soon. EI was "ok" when I could see my team home broadcasts on EI. Now with both, it's a slam dunk to move over.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

What I don't understand is WHY doesn't MLB Finally get it all 100% right and provide all of the Fox Saturday games to complete the MLB Package? It has taken them forever to get Dual Feeds up. How long will it take them to get Fox Saturday games included so Fans do not miss there favorite teams? Come on MLB! Give Fans What We Want. Don't wait too long on this one. Have Fox Restructure there deal so we can see our games.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I have never been as big into announcers as most

I tend to either mute the games or just listen and not really care who is calling it

I just enjoy the much improved HD games


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Msguy said:


> What I don't understand is WHY doesn't MLB Finally get it all 100% right and provide all of the Fox Saturday games to complete the MLB Package? It has taken them forever to get Dual Feeds up. How long will it take them to get Fox Saturday games included so Fans do not miss there favorite teams? Come on MLB! Give Fans What We Want. Don't wait too long on this one. Have Fox Restructure there deal so we can see our games.


Fox doesn't want to lose local ad dollars if local viewers with MLB EI can watch other out of market Fox station's games. I, too, would love the ability to watch out of market Fox games as well, but Fox isn't going to re-do their contract (while it is still in force) by doing something that may annoy their local affiliates.

I don't know if this issue was even on MLB's mind when it signed the contract with Fox last time it was renewed. I also don't know if its the same contract regarding Fox carrying the playoffs and World Series.

I certainly hope when the Fox contract next comes up for renewal, MLB will try to get this out of market issue included, however. The only people that a local Fox station may lose (with such an agreement) are those who:

1. Have the MLB EI package, AND

2. Don't want to watch the game that the local Fox station is carrying that day.

MLB is already making money off of MLB EI customers as full season or half season subs.

Incidentally, Fox already agreed to such verbiage in a contract by carrying NFL games each Sunday, and allows NFL ST customers to watch out of market Fox (and CBS) games each Sunday.


----------



## CUDAHY (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm very surprised that this year I can actually watch virtually all the NESN games in HD on 623 without worrying about what the EI channel is. I didn't expect it. 
I sympathize with those who are stuck in the absurd black holes of blackouts in many corners of the country. That should be the next thing fixed. 
I expect nothing from Fox; when does that ridiculous contract end?


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

Msguy said:


> I don't know about the rest of you. But I am glad to see both teams feeds on MLB Extra Innings this season and it is only day 1. This is nice being able to choose the broadcast you want to watch. Finally MLB is doing the right thing providing both teams feeds if available.


almost a month into the season and how do we feel about this , for me it sucks 
example , if the reds are playing and it is not in HD by fsn ohio , but lets say they are playing the dodgers , which would be on HD coverage , we are still blacked out of it ..


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Does anyone know when the actual free preview of MLB E.I. stopped?


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> Does anyone know when the actual free preview of MLB E.I. stopped?


I believe it started with the first Monday of the regular season and ended on the following Sunday.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

reds1963 said:


> almost a month into the season and how do we feel about this , for me it sucks
> example , if the reds are playing and it is not in HD by fsn ohio , but lets say they are playing the dodgers , which would be on HD coverage , we are still blacked out of it ..


I had an odd problem last night. I live in Texas, and for some reason the Giants-Rockies game on 747-1 gave me the 771 message. I don't think that had to do with blackout policy but just some stupid glitch.


----------



## Dan Burgess (Apr 3, 2008)

ziggy29 said:


> I had an odd problem last night. I live in Texas, and for some reason the Giants-Rockies game on 747-1 gave me the 771 message. I don't think that had to do with blackout policy but just some stupid glitch.


I watched the game on 747-1 with no problem.


----------

